

The Curious Case of Sony and Universal's Missing YouTube Views  - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/curious_case_sony_and_universals_missing_youtube_views100

======
Urgo
Hey guys, just wanted to chime in here as I'm the creator of Social Blade, the
source of the data here.

YouTube removing views is nothing new. We see it all the time. YouTube audits
previous views & also from time to time redefines what a view is and updates
past view counts to reflect that. We've had an item posted about it on our FAQ
for years: <http://socialblade.com/youtube/help#3>

The thing though is this time in Dec YouTube did something different. This
time, as billboard states they also removed views from deleted videos. They
hadn't really done this in the past. As a result, universal whose channel had
pretty much all of its videos removed (they were all private at one point, but
they put some back) suffered a huge loss. Personally what I thought most funny
though was YouTube's 3rd cofounder
(<http://socialblade.com/youtube/user/jawed>) who uploaded the first video (me
at the zoo) to YouTube actually was one of the biggest losers with almost all
of his views thrown out.

This whole thing started when I posted to our facebook page about this
<https://www.facebook.com/social.blade/posts/135335623291035> and its kind of
funny how the media spun it how they did. No one actually contacted me to ask
about the data and we did correctly state on the site possible reasons for
view loss.

Anyway glad to be a reference. Just like any data people are going to
interpret it as they will.

------
mashmac2
Actual source this article is based on:

[http://www.billboard.biz/bbbiz/industry/digital-and-
mobile/w...](http://www.billboard.biz/bbbiz/industry/digital-and-mobile/what-
really-happened-to-sony-and-universal-1008059892.story)

~~~
ars
Yes, the story link should be changed to that.

